# Canon Vixia HF10 - ImageMixer 3



## kinger1991 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a problem i have a canon vixia hf10 hd camcorder and i after i import the movies off of my camera and onto my computer i find that i cannot import them into windows movie maker. I dont know why and would be very thankful if anyone could help me. the properties say it is a M2TS file??? thank you in advance


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: ImageMixer 3*

Did your camcorder come with any bundled software? If so install it and try that for editing. It should also (but may not) come with DirectShow filters to allow playback in Windows Media Player and viewing in Movie Maker. If the file doesn't play in WMP after installing the bundled software, you'll likely need third-party software. The file type is M2TS, which tells me the container is MPEG-2, transport stream. I'm not sure if the video codec is also MPEG-2, or if it's VC-1 or H.264 (H.264 often uses the fourcc AVC1 - not to the same as VC-1). The best way to find out would be to feed the file into gspot. If it's MPEG-2 video codec, you can use the GPL MPEG-2 decoder. If it turns out to be H.264 or VC-1, you may have to use ffdshow-tryouts (also works with MPEG-2).


----------

